# Palmgren 20V Quality



## Giles (Feb 23, 2012)

*Palmgren 250V Quality*

Being a retired T&D Maker, I have used many Palgmren products. I recently purchased a used Palmgren 250V Vise off eBay. I received it yesterday and was extremely disappointed with the quality. It was just like new and doesn't appear to have been used. 
It is of typical CHINESE quality--I had no idea it was Communist China made---appearing to have been made in a beginners first trade school job
Vertical lead screw is stiff and has a lot of slop in the threads, as does the vice clamp screw. The metric circular dial for the vertical adjustments, just spins on the screw, and the washers are made of paper
I will have to modify before use!
I am just glad I paid $123.00 instead of $200-$300.


----------



## george wilson (Feb 23, 2012)

Sears sold Palmgren products back in the 50's and 60's,re badged Craftsman. It never was good quality. EVER. They sure charge high prices,don't they?


----------

